# Tisch NYU Acceptance Rate & Minimum GPA (Updated with 2020 data)



## Chris W

Thanks to the over 3,200 applications in our Application Tracker we can calculate the NYU Tisch Acceptance rate and the lowest accepted minimum GPAs for their film programs. According to our tracker the current acceptance rate is 19%, 35%, and 33% for their film programs. Full data below.

See Accepted NYU Tisch Applications in our tracker.

If you are applying to NYU Tisch please be sure to add your application to the tracker so the data can get even more accurate.

According to data from our Application Tracker the reported Tisch School Of The Arts acceptance rate and minimum GPAs for NYU Tisch are the following:














 NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)


	 					The Graduate Film program is an intensive three-year conservatory in the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film and Television that trains students in the
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 28, 2015








4.25 star(s)





Reviews: 4
Questions: 1
Category: New York







NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) Acceptance Rate






17%

Admitted
53   out of   304   Admitted



5%

Waitlisted
15   out of   304   Waitlisted



78%

*Not Admitted*
236   out of   304   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



NYU - Graduate Film

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 19% (43 out of 222 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.2
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 8
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 22
*Earliest Decision Date: *February 24














 NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing


	 					The Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing trains students in the three mediums of dramatic writing: theater, film and television.
					


FilmSchool.org
Jun 12, 2016
Questions: 1
Category: New York







NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing Acceptance Rate






22%

Admitted
27   out of   121   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
28   out of   121   Waitlisted



55%

*Not Admitted*
66   out of   121   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



NYU - Dramatic Writing

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 35% (29 out of 82 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.1
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *February 22
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 23
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 4














 NYU - Tisch Kanbar/Stern -  MBA/MFA Dual Degree in Producing


	 					Bridging the gap between the “creatives” and the “suits,” New York University has created a dual-degree graduate program that gives aspiring film...
					


FilmSchool.org
Sep 19, 2016
Category: New York







NYU - Tisch Kanbar/Stern -  MBA/MFA Dual Degree in Producing Acceptance Rate






36%

Admitted
8   out of   22   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
3   out of   22   Waitlisted



50%

*Not Admitted*
11   out of   22   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



NYU - Producing Program (Dual MBA/MFA)

*FilmSchool.org NYU Acceptance Rate:* 33% (5 out of 15 applications)
*Lowest Reported Minimum GPA: *3.7
*Earliest Interview Notification Date: *January 30
*Earliest Interview Date: *February 17
*Earliest Decision Date: *March 18
For data from other film programs see this article as well as the Application Tracker:














 Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more... (2020 stats)


					People often ask "What is the minimum GPA for USC film school?" Or "What is the acceptance rate of NYU film school?"

The problem is that Film Schools are often very tight lipped and secret about their acceptance rates and the minimum GPAs that they accept. However thanks to the over 3,200...
				


Chris W
Dec 15, 2018
Comments: 26
Category: Applying to Film School


----------



## Chris W

Recent application threads:






						NYU Dramatic Writing 2020
					

Hey!  Who is applying this year? And what are you applying with - play, screenplay or TV-pilots? One week to go and I'm still in re-write and editing mode, I figured I'd start this thread to distract/procrastinate a little! :)



					www.filmschool.org
				









						NYU Graduate Film 2020
					

I was waitlisted after my interview last year and ultimately did not get in. I'm in the process of reapplying but I feel somewhat stuck. Should I submit the same material I submitted last year? Anyone else going through the same thing?



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

While it's an interview with USC Admissions and not NYU Tisch Admissions... you will still probably find this interview useful:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Chris W

Updated Tisch acceptance stats here:






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.)
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Kanbar Institute of Film and Television (M.F.A.) calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

And here's the updated data for writing:






						Admissions Statistics for NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing
					

Acceptance rate, minimum GPA, SAT, GRE, and demographics of admitted applicants for NYU - Tisch Goldberg Department of Dramatic Writing calculated from our database of thousands of film school applications.



					www.filmschool.org
				




To find up to date data for any program find it in the film schools database and select the Acceptance Data tab to see the compiled data from our Application Database of over 3,200 applications.


----------



## Chris W

2022 threads are here:






						NYU Dramatic Writing MFA - Fall 2022 entry
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU Dramatic Writing MFA for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here are our current admissions statistics and acceptance data from our database for the program:    When you apply please add...



					www.filmschool.org
				









						NYU Graduate Film 2022
					

This is a thread for those of you applying to NYU graduate film for entry in Fall 2022. Reply below if you are planning to apply to meet your fellow applicants.  Here is our current admissions statistics for the program:    When you apply please add your application to our database so we can...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W

Updated with admission rates graphs.


----------



## Chris W

Here's our new in depth guide to applying to NYU:














 NYU Tisch: How to Apply for 2023, Acceptance Rate, and What To Expect as an NYU Film Student


					As a highly ranked East Coast film school, the Maurice Kanbar Institute of Film & Television at NYU Tisch School of the Arts gives filmmakers the chance to turn some of the most iconic locations in America into low-budget film sets.

In 2022, FilmSchool.org named NYU Tisch the Best East Coast...
				


Alexa P.
Aug 26, 2022
Category: Applying to Film School


----------

